# Why we should all use Exemestane



## Livebig14 (Oct 10, 2011)

Heres an article I found on another website guys.


Aromasin (exemestane) is a steroid-al AI - an irreversible aromatase inhibitor ... great for controlling estrogen "during cycle" and "PCT" ... 

But, what else does it do ??? 
Good reading....

ABSTRACT FROM JOURNAL OF CLINICAL ENDOCRONOLOGY AND METABOLISM

Suppression of estrogen, via estrogen receptor or aromatase blockade, is being investigated in the treatment of different conditions. Exemestane (Aromasin) is a potent and selective irreversible aromatase inhibitor. To characterize its suppression of estrogen and its pharmacokinetic (PK) properties in males, healthy eugonadal subjects were recruited. In a cross-over study, 12 were randomly assigned to 25 and 50 mg exemestane daily, orally, for 10 d with a 14-d washout period. Blood was withdrawn before and 24 h after the last dose of each treatment period. A PK study was performed (n = 10) using a 25-mg dose.

RESULTS :

The 25- and 50-mg doses of daily exemestane had comparable effects in suppressing circulating estrogen concentrations, with 38 ± 24% (mean ± SD; P = 0.002 vs. baseline) and 32 ± 29% (P = 0.008) decreases in estradiol concentrations, 71 ± 12% (P < 0.0001) and 74 ± 12% (P < 0.0001) decreases in estrone concentrations, and 45 ± 27% (P = 0.004) and 51 ± 20% (P = 0.02) 

BUT THERE'S MORE 

There was an increase in circulating testosterone concentrations after both 25 mg (60 ± 58%; P = 0.001) and 50 mg (56 ± 48%; P = 0.003) exemestane. Androstenedione concentrations were increased as well after 25 mg (32 ± 36%; P = 0.004) and 50 mg (47 ± 59%; P = 0.052) exemestane, respectively (Fig. 1Go and Table 2Go).

SHBG concentrations were decreased by 21 ± 7% (P = 0.0003) and 19 ± 39% (P = 0.18) at 25 and 50 mg exemestane, respectively. 

Free testosterone concentrations were increased by 117 ± 74% (P = 0.0001) and 154 ± 95% (P < 0.0001) at both doses, due to the decrease in SHBG and the increase in total testosterone.

THE ICING ON THE CAKE !

There were no changes in circulating serum triglycerides, cholesterol, or LDL or HDL cholesterol concentrations with either dose of exemestane.


----------



## dwmer (Oct 10, 2011)

I've always used arimidex.  Is aromasin really better?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 10, 2011)

Good post, have always gone with aromasin over adex - better overall, less chance of rebound, less sides, obvious choice overall IMO


----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Vibrant (Oct 10, 2011)

SFW said:


>



Looks like you need a cup of


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2011)

I prefer aromasin.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 11, 2011)

tballz said:


> I prefer aromasin.



exemestane = aromasin


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 11, 2011)

fo shizzle


----------



## tballz (Oct 11, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> exemestane = aromasin



Yea...I know.


----------



## coolrise (Oct 14, 2011)

Adex on and aromasin after.


----------



## wisco (Oct 14, 2011)

I used aromasin this time around (with clomid) I will never use anything else. I feel like I recovered so perfectly, it definitely did its job


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

i like this stuff it's very good


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

good info


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 23, 2011)

awesome, makes me glad i just ordered some!


----------



## Wooll (Oct 23, 2011)

Appreciate the info.


----------



## 8thangel (Oct 23, 2011)

After doing a hood bit if studying on it I have only used Aromasin for my AI exclusively and have had excellent results with it.

I'm on on doctor rx'd trt anyhow and had higher levels of e2 even at trt doses of test.  After going round and round with my doc about rx'ing me an AI for it (and him saying no) I finally procured some from a source and have since had perfect e2 levels for my last two lab draws. 

I finished a 16 week blast recently and thought maybe my e2 was gonna be author high as a result but it was perfect, 25.  My total test was pretty high considering I dropped my dose significantly in an effort to get back to an acceptable level so my doc wouldn't freak out.  Additionally my free test was actually very high, which thankfully the doc didn't care about but it seems to go with what was states in the study above as previously it was just in the normal range.

Anyhow, Aromasin is the only way I will fly from now on!


----------



## jojojojo (Nov 10, 2011)

8thangel said:


> After doing a hood bit if studying on it I have only used Aromasin for my AI exclusively and have had excellent results with it.
> 
> I'm on on doctor rx'd trt anyhow and had higher levels of e2 even at trt doses of test.  After going round and round with my doc about rx'ing me an AI for it (and him saying no) I finally procured some from a source and have since had perfect e2 levels for my last two lab draws.
> 
> ...



i am kinda doing the same thing but with .5mill letro twice a week my doc has me on axiron and is working out pretty well but was thinking about going to aromasin...afraid of using letro long term


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 11, 2011)

When will you have exemestane back in stock?


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 15, 2011)

aromasin, first time user here...killed my libido, dont even think about s*x...Im tapering to 300mg test C per week now maybe I can just stop taking it and just do my usual pct with nolva and clomid?


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> aromasin, first time user here...killed my libido, dont even think about s*x...Im tapering to 300mg test C per week now maybe I can just stop taking it and just do my usual pct with nolva and clomid?




What was your dosage of the aromasin? ED or EOD? When did you start it and for how long? IMO it could be the Test youre running killing your libido. How long have you been running test?


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 15, 2011)

around 10 weeks, no higher than 500mg per week, did aromasin eod to start out and now doin ed


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> around 10 weeks, no higher than 500mg per week, did aromasin eod to start out and now doin ed



what is the dosage of the aromasin?


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 16, 2011)

25mg


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> 25mg




Try it at 25/25/12.5/12.5mgs ed


----------

